# minnesota *****



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

do they hibernate? if so when do they go in to hibernation? can i trap them in the winter? and any quick **** trapping trips would be apreciated

gunth


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

They dont really hibernate but they will den up when its real cold. Not sure where youre from, but here in ND if its been in the single digits for a few days and warms up to 30 or so, you can bet theyll be moving. They plug up my k9 sets and fox snares, but I usually leave a few "sleeper" sets out for them. A couple snares on a **** trail, or bucket sets that I can bait when it warms up will take any **** that is moving through.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

would something as simple as digging a hole at an angle and putting some fish guts in it and then set a 1.5coil next to the hole catch a ****


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You've just described a dirthole set :beer: Keep in mind a **** has a pretty good reach, so make your hole fairly deep. When you say setting a trap "next" to the hole....I assume you mean "in front" of?

Smitty


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

yes


----------

